# My neighbor is burning RR ties....



## AOD (Apr 19, 2009)

and phone poles. I saw him the other day with his trailer full of old, rotten ties and a chunk of old phone pole. I knew he scrounged them from someplace, he didn't have them laying around. He doesn't just burn them either, he lets them smolder, it's so nasty, and then his wife throws trash, diapers, all sorts of nasty crap on the fire and that all smolders too. 

This is in town, where the houses are close together!


----------



## Raymond (Apr 19, 2009)

That can't be good...


----------



## HuskyMike (Apr 19, 2009)

Gives us wood burners who do things correctly a bad name.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 19, 2009)

Would it be better if he was burning it in a nice hot fire ? or in the middle of the night ?

Got a place you can take him to cut with you ? Help yourself by helping him a little. Cheap saws are handy for this if he doesn't have one of his own.


----------



## blis (Apr 19, 2009)

damn, that deserves a free ticket to darwin awards... first of all, burning railroad ties makes *toxic* smoke becouse of the treating and same goes for phone poles too...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 19, 2009)

blis said:


> damn, that deserves a free ticket to darwin awards... first of all, burning railroad ties makes *toxic* smoke becouse of the treating and same goes for phone poles too...



:agree2: It doesn't matter what time of the day it gets burned or how hot the fire is. An open fire doesnt get hot enough to burn it completely or to detoxify it.


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope your are upwind . . .


----------



## AOD (Apr 19, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Would it be better if he was burning it in a nice hot fire ? or in the middle of the night ?
> 
> Got a place you can take him to cut with you ? Help yourself by helping him a little. Cheap saws are handy for this if he doesn't have one of his own.



Burning at night means less people out where the smoke is. Burning hot means more complete combustion and less smoke, meaning the crap will burn up faster and hotter instead of sitting and smoldering. 

The guy has 8 cords of wood stacked behind his garage. He has all the wood he wants at a woodlot a few miles out of town. I have no idea why he burns ties, I guess because he just doesn't care. 

I will not cut with him anymore because I spend more time fixing his WildThing for him than I do running my own saw, he always drags his young grandkids along and all they do is complain and get in the way, and whenever I try to help him all he does is preach at me and tell me how I am messing up my life.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 19, 2009)

*He was afraid,*



AOD said:


> and phone poles. I saw him the other day with his trailer full of old, rotten ties and a chunk of old phone pole. I knew he scrounged them from someplace, he didn't have them laying around. He doesn't just burn them either, he lets them smolder, it's so nasty, and then his wife throws trash, diapers, all sorts of nasty crap on the fire and that all smolders too.
> 
> This is in town, where the houses are close together!



That you would not have anything to complain about today.


----------



## Scootermsp (Apr 19, 2009)

*Not a woodburner*



HuskyMike said:


> Gives us wood burners who do things correctly a bad name.



I wouldn't classify him with us. He is a trash burner, a poison creator, or just a selfish lazy jerk, but *NOT* a woodburner.opcorn:


----------



## utilityman (Apr 19, 2009)

This guy is giving outdoor wood boilers a bad name. Not to mention emitting toxic smoke into the already polluted world. Go have a man to man talk with him. Explain what I just said. If that don't work call the code inforcement officer. If that don't work call the EPA!!!


----------



## windthrown (Apr 19, 2009)

RR ties and poles are not bad, as long as they are only poached in creosote. If they are treated with other stuff though, they can create some very toxic fumes. As for burning garbage, that's bad news. Letting any wood smolder is not a good idea either; more smoke and particles in the air from doing that. Small hot fires are best. Somehow I would imagine that this trud does not know anything about what is best. Probably down at the moron level.

We had a neighbor that used to burn wiring insulation off of copper wire and sell it when the price was high. We turned his arse in for that. He is still peeved at us, but I do not care. He is doing his part lowering the IQ in the census records for this area.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 19, 2009)

when he isnt home spray foam the inside of the stack of his OWB, this will stop the smoke, and maybe he will get the hint that some of the neighbours dont like the toxic smoke:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 19, 2009)

He may not know how toxic that stuff is, Talk to him about it on a calm level. Don't go in calling him names as he may not know. Then if he tells you to mind your own business call the local fire dept. they will extinguish illegal burns quickly.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 19, 2009)

> Burning at night means less people out where the smoke is



However, at night time smoke will usually not disperse as well -- hanging closer to the ground, etc.

If you had to and were concerned about human exposure, a hot fire on a nice sunny day with a stiff breeze would let the smoke column climb then be blown away to dilute it.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 19, 2009)

There's Americas problem.

you got joe who burns RR ties and Teli Poles

tthen you got bob who drives a prius

just like that whatever that guy is saving with the prius joe is taking away with his burning x10


----------



## AOD (Apr 19, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> when he isnt home spray foam the inside of the stack of his OWB, this will stop the smoke, and maybe he will get the hint that some of the neighbours dont like the toxic smoke:monkey:



He doesn't have an OWB, he is burning it all in his Franklin stove. He's burned wood all his life, but he's an old farmer and old farmers burned everything, and I mean everything. Therefore, he just doesn't care.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 19, 2009)

Kunes said:


> There's Americas problem.
> 
> you got joe who burns RR ties and Teli Poles
> 
> ...


I've been reading your post and just now realized that you are only 16. I must say for such a young man you have really got your head on straight. Most guys your age don't have the ability to act mature like you do on this forum. My hats off to you, We need a lot more like ya.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I've been reading your post and just now realized that you are only 16. I must say for such a young man you have really got your head on straight. Most guys your age don't have the ability to act mature like you do on this forum. My hats off to you, We need a lot more like ya.



haha you sir have just made my day.

i tend to get along better with more aged people so inturn my maturity level is above average.

How many saw weilding 16 year olds do you know


----------



## Patrick62 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Been there, done that*

I have burned ties before. There really wasn't much choice. Out of wood, truck broke, middle of winter, the only option was to fix the broken gas furnace and figure out how to pay the bill.

We burned the ties. It was a special double wall pipe all the way out, and I would literally ignite a chimney fire once a week to keep it cleaned out :jawdrop:

That was then, this is now. I still will burn a few "questionables" but not like the fella you are dealing with.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 19, 2009)

Kunes said:


> haha you sir have just made my day.
> 
> i tend to get along better with more aged people so inturn my maturity level is above average.
> 
> How many saw weilding 16 year olds do you know


I remember when I was 16, I was pretty much a punk. 
You know when dad wasn't around.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 19, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I remember when I was 16, I was pretty much a punk.
> You know when dad wasn't around.



i could be a punk. but its boring. chainsaws are way more fun :greenchainsaw:


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 20, 2009)

AOD,

If they are Ties from around here, it ain't just creosote on 'em.
They are Toxic. The Fly ash is a real hazzard for them. It could kill them.

The RR guys down here will tell ya flat out that slivers from those things are worse than treated lumber, especially the older ones that were laid down and are just getting pulled up now. Back in the day, the Ties around here were treated with LOTS of evil crap, plus the Creosote because of the wet rot problems.

I understand the old Dutch farmer issue, good luck with that.
Maybe someone could dig up the news article about the family that got sick and dead from burning treated lumber, and you could kinda break it to him.
I don't think he would knowingly endanger his grandkids.

All ya can do is try I reckon.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## biggenius29 (Apr 20, 2009)

I know a guy who is a lineman for the power company. He just bought a OWB just to burn the old poles. I saw the boiler when he first got it, I would like to see what the thing looks like after a year of burning them.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 20, 2009)

FWIW when we gave away old creosote poles we had special tags to put on saying they are not to be burned as they create toxic carcinogen's, especialy when burned in a wood stove.


----------



## fredmc (Apr 20, 2009)

utilityman said:


> This guy is giving outdoor wood boilers a bad name. Not to mention emitting toxic smoke into the already polluted world. Go have a man to man talk with him. Explain what I just said. If that don't work call the code inforcement officer. If that don't work call the EPA!!!



Whoa!! calling the EPA is like inviting a vampire into your home. Be careful!!!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 20, 2009)

AOD said:


> Burning at night means less people out where the smoke is. Burning hot means more complete combustion and less smoke, meaning the crap will burn up faster and hotter instead of sitting and smoldering.
> 
> The guy has 8 cords of wood stacked behind his garage. He has all the wood he wants at a woodlot a few miles out of town. I have no idea why he burns ties, I guess because he just doesn't care.
> 
> I will not cut with him anymore because I spend more time fixing his WildThing for him than I do running my own saw, he always drags his young grandkids along and all they do is complain and get in the way, and whenever I try to help him all he does is preach at me and tell me how I am messing up my life.



Sounds like you have already gone through what I suggested and it hasn't worked well. He has a saw, he has wood and a place to cut. He just doesn't know not to burn anything but wood in his wood stove. If he can't be helped by you , or won't be helped then make a few calls. But don't think that doing the same thing on a smaller scale is better.

I still dont see how burning toxic waste in an open fire is going to get it hot enough that it is no longer toxic. It is just released faster and broken down into smaller, less visible particles. Even burning it at night doesnt help reduce the cumulative effect, just no one else knows it is going on. "Cleansed by fire" is like saying "It burns as clean as a candle". 

When the wind blows it away, where is 'away' ? Would that be the "Peeing Section" vs the "No Peeing Section" of the swimming pool ?


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 20, 2009)

Kunes said:


> i tend to get along better with more aged people



Ha ha. StihlSawing is aged.

Hey, I found your home here *on a map*. I'll stop by later. I'll bring the steaks, if you can scrounge up some hickory bark for the bbq.

BTW, no one on this site has ever accused me of being mature for my age - or at all for that matter. I wonder why?


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 20, 2009)

If that smoke gets over to my house I will for sure put an end to his burning. Talk to him, call the fire dept, cops, epa, dep something man that stuff is killing you.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 20, 2009)

AOD said:


> He doesn't have an OWB, he is burning it all in his Franklin stove. He's burned wood all his life, but he's an old farmer and old farmers burned everything, and I mean everything. Therefore, he just doesn't care.



He will care a lot when the creosote accumulating in his chimney causes a chimney fire!

Slow or fast, the toxic chemicals in treated wood will reach out and kill people.


----------



## yooper (Apr 20, 2009)

Kunes said:


> haha you sir have just made my day.
> 
> i tend to get along better with more aged people so inturn my maturity level is above average.
> 
> How many saw weilding 16 year olds do you know



ha ha SS he called you Sir!


----------



## sbhooper (Apr 20, 2009)

Encourage him to open the door and watch the flames more often-problem solved in short order. What a dee-ta-dee.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Ha ha. StihlSawing is aged.
> 
> Hey, I found your home here *on a map*. I'll stop by later. I'll bring the steaks, if you can scrounge up some hickory bark for the bbq.
> 
> BTW, no one on this site has ever accused me of being mature for my age - or at all for that matter. I wonder why?





yooper said:


> ha ha SS he called you Sir!


LMAO, You guys are tough on an old geezer.


----------



## yooper (Apr 20, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, You guys are tough on an old geezer.



ya I know sorry Sir...A young buck like me just cant help it


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2009)

yooper said:


> ya I know sorry Sir...A young buck like me just cant help it


LOL, Yep and woodbooga already has me in the old folks home.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2009)

yooper said:


> ya I know sorry Sir...A young buck like me just cant help it


LOL, Why do i get the feeling your gonna be callin me sir for a while.lol


----------



## yooper (Apr 20, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Why do i get the feeling your gonna be callin me sir for a while.lol



Kinda sounds British eh sir stihl sawing.


----------



## yooper (Apr 20, 2009)

I would never condone burning any treated wood....my grandpa in Superior WI burnt ties for over 20 years from the ore docks. he died from a bad lung....but he was 96 when he passed... he burnt them in a fisher stove and never burnt any thing but that.


----------



## almondgt (Apr 20, 2009)

Too bad the topic of burning the ties and poles and diapers is not a minor topic. Just think, this is only one instance of a polluter that is being brought to light. Multiply that number of assassins by 10 or 100 or 1000 or who knows how many. Take that wood burning stove away from that guy! ..........:jawdrop:


----------



## yooper (Apr 20, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Too bad the topic of burning the ties and poles and diapers is not a minor topic. Just think, this is only one instance of a polluter that is being brought to light. Multiply that number of assassins by 10 or 100 or 1000 or who knows how many. Take that wood burning stove away from that guy! ..........:jawdrop:



When my kids where young I always burnt up the crappy diapers in the winter....that way they only stunk for a little bit


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 20, 2009)

Just flat out tell him, "look buddy I dont mind you , but I dont like the toxic smoke your stove is belchin out. And if you dont stop burnin that $hit I will have to involve the authorities."


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2009)

yooper said:


> Kinda sounds British eh sir stihl sawing.


I knew it.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 21, 2009)

then when your mad at stihl sawing you can call him a bloody sthil sawer or something.. :monkey: im bored.


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 21, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Yep and woodbooga already has me in the old folks home.



Speak up, sonny. My hearing isn't what it used to be.


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hello AOD,windthrown and others*

This is on topic and and a little off topic but I am laughing about the latter part of this post at the moment,not the creosote part..AOD,sounds like this guy is a hillbilly of sorts with thrown the trash on and all.I'm thinking the Deliverence movie,DUNADAHDUNDUN! Heavy banjo playing in the background.As for the diapers, reminds me of a story a workmate told me about.He was at a camping site enjoying himself and the family in the next site to him was leaving their dirty disposable diapers lying around and their dog the crap eaten bugger was dragging them off just a munching away,I laughed so hard, man that was funny.Windthrown that creosote is bad news.I worked three ears around creosoted pilings cutting ends off for supports of a big wooden wall. The creosoted sawdust,chips would burn the hell out of you.Have you ever seen pile drivers after working with that stuff in the sun,RED man RED.I am pretty sure that stuff is banned up here now.
Lawrence


----------



## yooper (Apr 21, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> This is on topic and and a little off topic but I am laughing about the latter part of this post at the moment,not the creosote part..AOD,sounds like this guy is a hillbilly of sorts with thrown the trash on and all.I'm thinking the Deliverence movie,DUNADAHDUNDUN! Heavy banjo playing in the background.As for the diapers, reminds me of a story a workmate told me about.He was at a camping site enjoying himself and the family in the next site to him was leaving their dirty disposable diapers lying around and their dog the crap eaten bugger was dragging them off just a munching away,I laughed so hard, man that was funny.Windthrown that creosote is bad news.I worked three ears around creosoted pilings cutting ends off for supports of a big wooden wall. The creosoted sawdust,chips would burn the hell out of you.Have you ever seen pile drivers after working with that stuff in the sun,RED man RED.I am pretty sure that stuff is banned up here now.
> Lawrence



I bet that doggy had quite the $hit eating grin on its face!


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 21, 2009)

*Doggonit*

Yooper you just topped off my post! Man oh Man that was a good one HAHAHA LOL I like it!
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 21, 2009)

*Again*

I just went back and read it again.There's tears in my eyes,HAHAHA!
Lawrence


----------



## Kunes (Apr 21, 2009)

hahah that was a goodone.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 21, 2009)

Kinda off topic, but a few winters back I was helping my friend's famliy and some of there friends clean out a bunch of dead elms from a paintball field for firewood. The owner of the field said we could burn the brush if we got too cold and needed to warm up. He left for a while and came back later over to where we were cutting. He goes over to one of the paintball obsticles, grabs an old semi tire, and chucks it in the fire and tells us "if you find any more tires, throw 'em in the fire!". He then pulls out some bags of garabge out of the back of his truck and throws those in the fire too. Needless to say that was the last time or one of the last times we cut there and his insisting that we cut the stumps down 'low' right after we fall the tree "so we don't forget to later". 'Low' as in having chain hit the dirt low, even though the landowner was renting a stump grinder.


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 22, 2009)

*Oh Boy!*

Your really have to wonder sometimes,where do these people come from and what did they learn when they were there.I mean don't they ever watch any thing else on TV but the Simpsons
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw (Apr 22, 2009)

*Oh Boy!*

Your really have to wonder sometimes,where do these people come from and what did they learn when they were there.I mean don't they ever watch anything else on TV but the Simpsons
Lawrence


----------



## bassman (Apr 22, 2009)

I have joked about burning poles and tires ect but the grim truth is that they contain a known carcinogen that is let out into the air and deposited on the soil that then drains into YOUR water .

I would explain this to him in a nice way then I would blow the horn on him the instant it happens again.

to think that a member of your family gets cancer and this guy may have been part of the cause would not make it easy to sleep at night in my opinion!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 22, 2009)

bassman said:


> I have joked about burning poles and tires ect but the grim truth is that they contain a known carcinogen that is let out into the air and deposited on the soil that then drains into YOUR water .
> 
> I would explain this to him in a nice way then I would blow the horn on him the instant it happens again.
> 
> to think that a member of your family gets cancer and this guy may have been part of the cause would not make it easy to sleep at night in my opinion!



Personally, I would vote to keep my mouth shut and drop a dime on the slob anonymously. If the slob knows that you are unhappy with what he is burning, he could retaliate by vandalizing your property or by burning down your house.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 22, 2009)

bassman said:


> I have joked about burning poles and tires ect but the grim truth is that they contain a known carcinogen that is let out into the air and deposited on the soil that then drains into YOUR water .
> 
> I would explain this to him in a nice way then I would blow the horn on him the instant it happens again.
> 
> to think that a member of your family gets cancer and this guy may have been part of the cause would not make it easy to sleep at night in my opinion!



Personally, I would vote to keep my mouth shut and drop a dime on the slob anonymously. If the slob knows that you are unhappy with what he is burning, he could retaliate by vandalizing your property or by burning your house to the ground.

If the slob asks questions, pretend that you know nothing.

*If slobs had morals, ethics and a conscience, they wouldn't be slobs in the first place.*


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Why are you whining about it here?
Grow a set of stones and go tell him to stop if you are concerned.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 23, 2009)

booshcat said:


> why are you whining about it here?
> Grow a set of stones and go tell him to stop if you are concerned.



+1


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2009)

Allright AOD, I know what you can do. Put some loud speakers out by his house and turn up the volume on some cradle of filth or some other metal band. play it all the time your there. When he comes over to ask you to stop playing that so loud, you just tell him "i will turn it off when you stop poisoning the neighborhood."


----------



## fredmc (Apr 23, 2009)

4" piece of steel pipe 1/2" dia, fine black powder and aluminum flake. Need I say more?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 23, 2009)

fredmc said:


> 4" piece of steel pipe 1/2" dia, fine black powder and aluminum flake. Need I say more?



Why bother? Why bring on the wrath of the ATF? Used flashlight batteries tossed into a fire do the same exact thing.


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Isn't burning used flashlight batteries, to protest burning creosote a little bit
oxymoronic?
Kinda like burning 9000 gallons of AV fuel to fly around the country to preach about saving the earth.


----------



## Scootermsp (Apr 23, 2009)

*Shocks*

I vote for old gas charged automobile shocks, stand the F by!!!!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 23, 2009)

Booshcat said:


> Isn't burning used flashlight batteries, to protest burning creosote a little bit oxymoronic?
> Kinda like burning 9000 gallons of AV fuel to fly around the country to preach about saving the earth.



Nope!!!!! Flashlight batteries tossed into fires don't burn, they explode.

A can of chili beans buried in the coals will explode quite violently as well. A shower of hot beans will burn bare skin just as effectively as a shower of hot tar.


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2015)

TTT


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2015)

HuskyMike said:


> Gives us wood burners who do things correctly a bad name.


I see a trend here.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

This old thread is even funnier than the other one.
Although there is one single voice of reason on page one..


windthrown said:


> _*RR ties and poles are not bad, as long as they are only poached in creosote.*_



A bunch of parrots repeating silliness they've be told... "toxic"... "poison"... "carcinogen"... "cancer"... the sky is fallin'... the sky is fallin'... the sky is fallin'... the sky is fallin'... the sky is fallin'...
Polly wanna' cracker??


----------



## tla100 (Apr 5, 2015)

There have not been "Telephone" poles around for YEARS. They are ELECTRIC POLES!!!!!!

Get it right people!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

tla100 said:


> _*They are ELECTRIC POLES Get it right people!*_


Those poles ain't electric... they're wooden.
I always hear them called power line poles... or just power poles.
And by-the-way, out here in near nowhere land, we still have a few _telephone_ poles.
*


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

tla100 said:


> There have not been "Telephone" poles around for YEARS. They are ELECTRIC POLES!!!!!!
> 
> Get it right people!!!!!!!!!!!



MOst are power poles around here, the others are cable poles. Which in a sense is telephone, since most phones other than cell come from the cable and internet. Which is the same.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 5, 2015)

Around here the taller, newer ones are the power poles. The ancient short ones right next to the power poles are for telephone and cable - they're the ones the power company cut off 20 years ago when they put in new poles, but the phone and cable companies never bothered to move their lines.


----------



## tla100 (Apr 5, 2015)

Heh, around here there are very few left. Almost all cable/phone is underground, towns do pull overhead, but on power poles. In high school I worked for a pole inspection company during the summers. One of the toughest jobs I have ever had. We only worked on power poles. Dig a hole all the way around, 18" deep and probably 8-10" out. Dig holes all morning to get ahead of the head honcho pole inspector, he would scrape and look for damage and rot, drill a 3/8 or so hole all the way to center of pole. Put tool to check if core is rotten. Pound a wooden plug in. Document and tag it with round aluminum stamped circle. Next guy would treat pole with a brush out of a 5 gallon bucket full of CuRap 20 and then wrap in brown paper/plastic wrap. Then the crap job of backfilling, which I got stuck with being the youngest. My blisters had blisters, cracks and sore hands. I was one tough SOB after years of that.

We did run out of the blue CuRap 20 a couple times and went to old oily creasote. I will say, that crapped burned when it got on you, for a few days. For some reason I got stuck treating poles with the nasty stuff.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 6, 2015)

We still have old telegraph poles (complete with glass insulators) standing several places in Iowa... some still being used to carry rural "end-of-line" phone and electricity.

Although these are not being used anymore, they run along the Chicago Central And Pacific Railroad.


----------



## tla100 (Apr 6, 2015)

I see them on way to Sewer City along the rail lines, but not in use.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 8, 2015)

Those crossbars with the insulators can fetch big $$$ with the artsy-fartsy crowd. Still have a couple 5 gal buckets full of insulators me and a friend split after a farmer let us take them off his fences when he quit raising cows about 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 8, 2015)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> _*Still have a couple 5 gal buckets full of insulators...*_


Some of those insulators can be worth mega-mega-bucks... I mean like thousands of bucks.
I don't know the fine details, but I do know the colored (glass, not porcelain) insulators are most likely to be of high value, but it depends on markings, embossing, and other such (the aqua/light blue are not colored, that's natural).
I've collected a few colored and unique lookin' examples over the years (they may not be worth sour owl squat... shrug).
As a kid we used them for target practice... while they were still on the poles‼

Supposedly (according to unverified internet sources), this root beer colored, thread-less, screw-top sold at auction for $35,000.00... that's mega-mega-*MEGA*-bucks‼


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 9, 2015)

Most of the ones in the buckets I have are Hemingray. Also have some Pyrex ones too. I do have a few porcelain ones, but only about 3 or 4. Would have to say almost all are the garden variety ones too, but who knows, may have a rare one or 2 in there.


----------

